# First smoked cheese



## ismoke (Mar 11, 2011)

So about a week ago, I smoked some bacon for the first time, and thought...shoot, if I'm doing that I might as well try some cheese to, right?  Not wanting to waste a bunch of expensive cheese, I went to the store and bought 4 blocks of cheese, 2 medium sharp cheddar, monterey jack, and pepper jack.








Sorry for the blurry pic, took this with my camera...

I smoked it for about 3 hours with maple, as that was what I had planned to use on the bacon, then brought them in, and food saved them for aging:







I couldn't help but try a little sliver of them, and they were tasty.  I didn't really notice much of a color change (except the grate marks, lol), but could definitely taste the smoke.  I just hope that I gave it long enough so that the flavor doesn't leave as it mellows.  Anyways, I guess I'll find out on Wednesday when I can finally dig in!


----------



## porked (Mar 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd give it a couple of weeks. The longer it sits, the better it gets. Just sayin'...


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 11, 2011)

Forget about it for a couple weeks and you'll be very surprised at the difference.  The smoke will mellow and permeate the cheese.

How's your bacon?

Todd


----------



## meateater (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes they don't look like they took on the smoke but they will, be patient for 336 hours and enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  They will last a year if you vacuum pack them and keep in the fridge.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 11, 2011)

Definitely let it sit at least two weeks before indulging...  Three days is too soon...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2011)

All of the above!


----------



## ismoke (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, I'm definitely waiting the 2 weeks.  That will be Wednesday...I can't wait to test it out, so even though I knew that it wasn't going to be as good as it was, I had to induldge a little!  Can't wait to see it at its best, though!

Todd, the bacon was great...I have a thread in the bacon forum with some q-view for it, if you want to check it out!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 12, 2011)

yup let it sit and you will have gold.. enjoy your cheese.. nice job


----------



## malisaw (Mar 16, 2011)

iSmoke said:


> Oh, I'm definitely waiting the 2 weeks.  That will be Wednesday...I can't wait to test it out, so even though I knew that it wasn't going to be as good as it was, I had to induldge a little!  Can't wait to see it at its best, though!
> 
> Todd, the bacon was great...I have a thread in the bacon forum with some q-view for it, if you want to check it out!


OK OK, It's Wednesday already!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   How's it taste?!?!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great!

My first cheese smoke is just about ready to devour..

  Craig


----------



## graniteman (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking cheese.  Just finished my 1st. batch of cheese, now waiting 2 weeks before I try them.  Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking cheese, just finished my 1st batch of cheese, Swiss & Sharp Cheddar.  Now I have to wait a couple weeks.  That's the hardest part.


----------



## distre (Mar 17, 2011)

Good job. Just gotta wait a couple of weeks. Put it in the back or bottom of your fridge where you can't see it, it helps me, a little, but the wait is definitely worth it.


----------



## ismoke (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, so I tried it on Wednesday, opened up a package of the cheddar.  My 3 year old son loves cheese, but has never had any smoked cheese, but he wanted the first piece.  I sliced it off for him, and...he said he didn't like it.  I figure that's probably just the smoke flavor, so I slice off a piece for myself, and I really couldn't taste the smoke flavor.  I tried a couple more slices (look, it's cheese, I still like it), and I couldn't taste it.  I know it's there, as if my son won't eat cheddar cheese, something is different about it, but I just couldn't quite make it out.  I think a little longer on the smoke next time will be in the works, but either way, I'm eyeing that pepper jack for some cheese burgers this week.  Should be tasty!


----------

